
Zoom Update to Remove macOS Web Server - mystcb
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2019/07/08/response-to-video-on-concern/
======
mystcb
> The July 9 patch to the Zoom app on Mac devices detailed below is now live.
> You may see a pop-up in Zoom to update your client, download it at
> zoom.us/download, or check for updates by opening your Zoom app window,
> clicking zoom.us in the top left corner of your screen, and then clicking
> Check for Updates.

\--

Looks like they have decided to update the Zoom Client to remove the installed
Web Service. I also got the popup post meeting too asking me to update my
client.

